# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Người lạ, Người thương rồi thành Người dưng…

## mycomputer

Chúng ta lặng lẽ bước đi chung trên một con đường, có những đoạn ngồi cạnh nhau kể cho nhau nghe chuyện yêu thương, có những đoạn hờ hững bước qua nhau như người lạ, không hơn không kém.

Chúng ta đã từng nắm tay nhau đi chung một đoạn đường, từng hạnh phúc như những đôi tình nhân thực sự. Nhưng chúng ta cũng đã phải trải qua rất nhiều biến cố, dằn vặt, thương tổn vì một câu chuyện tình chưa bao giờ được gọi thành tên…

Chúng ta đã từng là người lạ bước ngang qua nhau phải không anh? Vì là người lạ nên trong cuộc sống của người này chưa bao giờ tồn tại người kia. Như hai con đường thẳng song song, nhìn thấy nhau nhưng không cắt nhau ở một điểm nào hết.

Nhưng chúng ta đã từng là người thương, là thương nhau chứ không phải yêu nhau. Thương nhau, bên nhau nhưng chưa bao giờ nói lời yêu. Vì là thương nên chúng ta được phép nhớ về nhau nhưng không nhất thiết người kia phải biết điều đó. Thương nhau cũng thật lạ, thật khó, thật khổ và thật buồn. Không phải tình cảm quá ít để có thể yêu nhau, chỉ là nó quá nhiều để không thể yêu nhau, vì sợ yêu nhau rồi chia ly, rồi mất nhau. Ai cũng sợ một mai thức dậy, người ta chỉ còn là ảo ảnh trở về trong mỗi giấc mơ.



Anh không can đảm để bên em một quãng đường thật dài và thật lâu còn em không can đảm nắm lấy bàn tay ấy, vì sợ rồi sẽ phải buông.

Chúng ta lặng lẽ bước đi chung trên một con đường, có những đoạn ngồi cạnh nhau kể cho nhau nghe chuyện yêu thương, có những đoạn hờ hững bước qua nhau như người lạ, không hơn không kém.

Thương nhau, chẳng ai nhớ nổi những giấc mơ có người đó trong cuộc đời. Thương nhau, thu về nhuộm vàng một bầu trời nhung nhớ, để dành trong tim. Thương nhau, hạnh phúc dù nhỏ, dù ngắn, dù ít cũng đã quá đủ cho những kẻ không can đảm để yêu.

Nhưng, có phải chỉ vì thương nhau thôi mà chúng ta thành người dưng như bây giờ không anh. Là người dưng chứ không phải là người lạ, người dưng là từng quen, còn người lạ là chưa từng gặp.

Trở thành người dưng có chăng cũng chỉ vì thương, vì sợ, vì một chuyện tình dành riêng cho một người. Vì vốn dĩ chuyện tình yêu đôi khi chỉ là chuyện của một người mà thôi.

Trải qua bao nhiêu chuyện, thương nhau đủ nhiều nhưng không đủ lâu đã khiến chúng ta trở thành những kẻ thừa trong cuộc đời nhau về sau. Là người dưng…

Có lẽ khi đi hết một con đường chúng ta mới nhận ra cuộc sống của mình từng tồn tại một người. Dù là người lạ, người thương hay người dưng thì họ đều là một. Là những mảnh vỡ của kí ức không nên nhặt lại để thương tổn mà là để trân trọng và mỉm cười.

Người lạ, người thương hay người dưng thì cuộc đời mình đã từng có nhau phải không anh? Là gì cũng được, chỉ mong đoạn đường về sau cả hai đều bình an mà bước tiếp…

(Sưu tầm)

----------


## kohan

Người dưng...nhưng đôi khi sau một thời gian chúng ta lại là bạn

----------

